# Boarding Broodmares



## MysticalWaters (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi, I am new to this forum... I have a pregnant mare that I will be boarding. What do most barns charge for mare care? I will handle the foaling myself, but as far as when to charge the foal for board, etc... not sure what to expect. Thanks!


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't charge anything extra for board for a mare and foal combo until the foal is weaned...I then charge what I would charge any other horse, as its requires the same amount of time and handling as any other boarded horse.

From the time the mare foals till the time the foal is weaned they are treated as one...as they share a stall, they are turned out together etc.

As for mare care...I don't charge anything extra for the most part....as any costs required such as vaccinations, ultrasounds are charged from the vet straight to the boarder. Any special feed that may be required is bought, but charged appropriately to the boarder.

Now this being said, if a mare did require additional care above and beyond what I would deem normal care, then perhaps I would charge an additional fee to off set any extra time and effort.


----------

